# Smokin a GF Black



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

OK... here's pics and a story...
(shots taken with my cell phone... notice my reflection in the shots of Marquel... )

So ... on to the story... 
At yet another gathering of the usual suspects (Charles, Ed, Marquel, Andy, and yours truly) we had another episode of the "Daily Smoke" in progress at the Kingston's "not so round" table...

Somewhere in the chatter, Charles hit me with the fact that he HAD NOT smoked the Godfathers Black, but had tried the Black Maduro...

Just like in the movie "Stripes", ... well one thing led to another and I just had to pull the last prototype and the last of the pre-production run for the GF Black (Havana Blend) and offer them up to the Gods of Fire ... So... like a bunch of stoners we sat around passing the sticks and comparing the tastes...

With about half the ash still hanging on the torpedo, I stood it up the the ashtray, but before I could snap the shot... Charles killed my chance at the glory shot (of the GF standing on a long ash) by moving his computer and bumping the table enough to knock it over...

Now he may deny his involvement, but the "Awwwwwhhhhh Darnit!!!!" look was priceless... it was good for a laugh anyway...

enjoy the pics... and here's links to the previous threads, for those that want to check out more on the Godfathers Cigars...

Black Label Post:
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29721

Sweet Deal Post:
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29874
:biggrin:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE!!
the GOF in action....i can almost taste it from here 
Looks like a great time.
good to see charles got hit with a great stick !!!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

They look like tasty smokes. Hope to try one in the future.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Great post and great documentation of the event. Rock On!


----------



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

Jim isn't kidding. That Black label is a great cigar. You wont regret buying them. The Black label is one of my favs. Hell, the whole godfather line up is good.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanx for the pics! Looks like a good time w/great smokes!


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

biged843 said:


> Jim isn't kidding. That Black label is a great cigar. You wont regret buying them. The Black label is one of my favs. Hell, the whole godfather line up is good.


Thanks Ed.
I appreciate the reviews and the support.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

looked good


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Can't wait to try one.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

that looked yummy


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Gonna have to try one of those Godfathers, they lookm yummy!

CD


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Same here...guess I'm gonna have to try and get some now.


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Check 'em out*

Thanks guys...
... check out the deals at:
http://www.kingstoncigar.com/category.sc;?categoryId=199

:biggrin:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Great pics! anyone wearing a Cowboys shirt is a friend in my book!!!


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

That'd be Marquel in the pic...
However, I lived in Houston for 5 years... never gets outa yer blood.
:whoohoo:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Looked like you had a great time Jim!! :thumb:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Pleased to Share*

Check out the deals at: 
http://www.kingstoncigar.com/category.sc?categoryId=199

Holiday Sampler of Major Blends (Cohiba, Partagas, Perdomo, Macanudo, J. Fuego, Cuban Exile... and more)

66% OFF Bundles

50% OFF CAO & PADRON


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

I wish I could have been there


----------



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

zachattack 843 said:


> I wish I could have been there


It was a good time. The shop was so full of smoke it looked like a cheech and chong movie. Zach, how's thing going? Hope to see you at the shop sometime.


----------



## fisk (Dec 9, 2008)

Look pretty tasty, I'd like to try it in the near future.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Tried the black and it was terrific


----------

